# Looking for a family Dr. in St. Louis, Mo



## Tinker (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi all. Wow its been a looooong time since I've been here. Our beloved doctor has up and moved across the country, and we are not following her(although its tempting. lol) We are a reservedly vaxed family(Only what is required for school, one at a time, etc.), we have a child who is VERY sensitive to vaccines so this is NOT negotiable. My husband also has celiac disease. My husband and I are more than a little tired of the "A pill for every symptom" mindset. We are looking for a female provider, possibly a DO, and hopefully someone with Mercy. Please please please send me your recs. I've searched high and low and I'm not having any luck finding someone who also takes kids.:frown:


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

I feel your pain. It is so hard to find a great Dr.

I would try in your States' tribe. :grin:


----------



## Tinker (Mar 1, 2007)

I posted there as well. Well, I posted there after here, because I didn't think of it first. lol:grin:


----------



## infomothering (Feb 21, 2018)

yo yambien ando buscando uno que me remedie este dolor [


----------

